# MEP - member of the European Parliament



## cholandesa

Hi everyone,

I want to translate the abbreviation MEP to Dutch, it's the term used in England for the person elected from each country of the EU Union to represent that country in the European Parliament.

Just in case it helps: A *Member of the European Parliament* (*MEP*) is the English name for a person who has been elected to the European Parliament,[1] of of the the European Union's two legislative bodies. MEPs are the European Union's equivalents of a country's national legislators, known by terms such as MP, Senator or Congressman. The name of MEPs differ in different languages, with terms such as *euro-deputy* being common in Latin countries.

Thanks, Elise


----------



## Suehil

You have 'europarlementariër' or 'europees parlementslid' but I've never heard an abbreviation used.


----------



## cholandesa

Ah Thanks a lot! And that's fine, I don't need an abbreviation!

As it seems each country has several MEPs, which I only just realised, I think it will be necessary to put "local" or something in front of europees parlementslid so it sounds more correct.


----------



## dreadedutch

I'm confused. What kind of extra value should "local" be adding to europees parlementslid?


----------



## (pep)

"Local" could add something if you want to refer to MEPs from a certain country or, which seems the case here, from a certain region or district. I think in the UK there's a system of more local elections for the EP, so then it could be logical to add "local". 

For example a local paper writing about an issue that was discussed in the European Parliament could say: "Our local MEPs didn't support the proposal because it would damage the region."

Depending on the meaning you could use "nationaal" or "plaatselijk".


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,

Een *pietluttig* detail, maar is het niet "Europees parlementslid", met hoofdletter (versus "europarlementariër" met kleine 'e')?

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## dreadedutch

Pep: That makes sense. At first I thought of Local and nationaal as the same so my immediate thought was "well then why not go for nationaal and get rid of the term local". But within a country it makes sense to go with local.

Frank06: volgens mij niet. 'Europees' is een bijvoegelijk naamwoord omdat het iets zegt over 'parlementariër'. Voor zover ik mij nog kan herinneren van de middelbare school worden bijvoegelijke naamwoorden nooit met een hoofdletter schreven worden zelfs niet als het namen zijn van mensen, landen etc (zelfstandige naamwoorden dus).

Wat ik me nu trouwens bedenk is dat Europarlementariër dan wel met een hoofdletter geschreven moet worden omdat dat wel een zelfstandig naamwoord is


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,



dreadedutch said:


> Frank06: volgens mij niet. 'Europees' is een bijvoegelijk naamwoord omdat het iets zegt over 'parlementariër'. Voor zover ik mij nog kan herinneren van de middelbare school worden bijvoeglijke naamwoorden nooit met een hoofdletter schreven worden zelfs niet als het namen zijn van mensen, landen etc. (zelfstandige naamwoorden dus).


Dan raad ik je toch aan om je geheugen even op te frissen ;-) (of om het op te zoeken in een woordenboek of in het WNT). Adjectieven die afgeleid zijn van een geografische naam e.d. worden met een hoofdletter geschreven.
Zie bijvoorbeeld hier (ANS), hier en hier.

Zoals eerder gezegd: je moet het eens opzoeken. Dat heb ik ook gedaan voor 'E/europarlementariër'. Maar helaas in het verkeerde werkje  (WNT, 1995). 
Dreadedutch, je hebt dus gelijk wat betreft *E*uroparlementariër. Dit wordt tegenwoordig *inderdaad* met een hoofdletter geschreven. Mijn excuses voor mijn fout in bericht #6.


Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## dreadedutch

Inderdaad! Toch met een hoofdletter. 
Ik ben zelf niet zo een theorie mens alhoewel ik het met het leren van IJslands nu wel ontzettend interessant begin te vinden. Hoe gek het ook klinkt als ik een taal leer dan leer ik vaak op gevoel en niet op theorie. Ik voel aan hoe je een woord moet schrijven en dat is 9 van de 10 keer correct. Wel moet ik erbij zeggen dat buitenlandse talen, met name Engels, mij veel beter afgaan dan mijn eigen taal maar gezien de vele gelijkenissen met regeltjes tussen Nederlands en IJslands wordt het misschien tijd om eens aandachtig de theorie in te duiken.


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,

Eigenlijk kan het me echt niet één moer schelen of je "Euro-" nu met een hoofdletter schrijft of niet ). Vandaar de frase 'pietluttig detail' in een van mijn vorige berichten.
Maar ik heb enerzijds de indruk dat nog steeds heel veel mensen denken dat 'slechte spelling' wijst op 'slecht taalgebruik' en zelfs op mentale en culturele degeneratie. Tja, ...
Anderzijds zijn er (beroeps)groepen die best rekening houden met de officiële spelling (vertalers, journalisten, leraars, WR-leden én -moderatoren, ...).
Maar dat is misschien voer voor een andere discussie.

Enfin, Europa dus:
*Europagezind*
*Europapolitiek*
*Europarlement* 
*Europarlementariër*
*Europarlementslid*
* Europees Parlementslid*
*euroscepsis*
*eurovignet*
*Eurovisiesongfestival*
(meer hier)

Groetjes,

Frank


----------

